# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  بث مباشر لمباراة المريخ مفخرة السودان vs اهلي شندي

## علي سنجة

*الأربعاء 4 مارس 2015 م
الساعة الثامنة مساء
أستاد شندي
أهلي شندي ( النمور ) / المريخ ( الزعيم )
الأسبوع السابع للممتاز
القناة الناقلة النيلين


*

----------


## علي سنجة

*أهلي شندي لعب ستة مباريات فاز في أثنين وتعادل في أثنين وخسر أثنين وله ثمانية نقاط في المركز الخامس
المريخ لعب خمسة مباريات فاز في ثلاثة وتعادل في مباراة وخسر مباراة وله عشرة نقاط في المركز الثالث

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*المريخ يستأنف تحضيراته استعداداً للقاء الآرسنال ويغادر إلى شندي ظهر اليوم



استأنف  فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تحضيراته امس الاثنين استعداداً للمباراة المهمة  التي تنتظره يوم غدٍ الاربعاءأمام أهلي شندي في الجولة السابعة من مسابقة  الدوري الممتاز، وكان الفريق خضع للراحة أمس الأحد بعد المجهود الكبير الذي  بذله اللاعبون في مباراة عزام التنزاني يوم السبت في اياب الدور التمهيدي  من دوري الأبطال والتي حقق فيها الفوز بثلاثية ليتأهل للدور الأول من  المسابقة، واشتمل مران اليوم على تدريبات الاحماء واللياقة بالاضافة إلى  تمارين الغد وسيؤدي المريخ مرانه الختامي صباح غدٍ على ملعبه بامدرمان على  أن تغادر البعثة إلى شندي ظهر نفس اليوم، وكان الجهاز الفني أبعد ستة  لاعبين من بعثة الفريق إلى شندي هم ايهاب زغبير واحمد ابكر ومجدي عبد  اللطيف ومالك اسحق وعبده جابر وبخيت خميس.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

* محسن سيد : مباراة أهلي شندي صعبة وأكملنا استعداداتنا للمباراة


وصف الكابتن محسن  سيد مدرب المريخ المساعد المباراة التي تنتظر فريقه أمام أهلي شندي غداً  الأربعاء في الجولة السابعة من الممتاز بالصعبة وقال إنها مباراة صدارة  وبالتالي لا تحتمل أي نتيجة خلاف الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث حتى  تتواصل أفراح الجماهير الحمراء وأضاف: أكملنا كافة استعداداتنا لهذه  المباراة والروح المعنوية للاعبين عالية وأتوقع أن يؤدي الفريق بتركيز أكبر  بعد أن تحرر اللاعبون من الضغوط النفسية والجماهيرية وراهن على أن الفريق  سيقدم عرضاً أفضل من الذي قدمه في سابق المباريات بعد أن استعاد المريخ  توازنه بفضل الانتصار العريض على عزام، وتوقع محسن أن يجد المريخ معاناة  كبيرة في تحقيق الفوز على الآرسنال الذي سيلعب في أرضه وبمساندة قاعدته  الجماهيرية العريضة مبيناً أن الخسارة التي تعرض لها الفريق في الجولة  الماضية أمام السلاطين تجعل الفريق يفعل كل مابوسعه من أجل تفادي خسارة  جديدة وأشار محسن إلى أن مستوى الأهلي تطور كثيراً وأصبح يمثل مصدر معاناة  للعملاقين واعتبره الضلع الثالث الحقيقي للقمة وشدد محسن على أهمية أن  يتناسى اللاعبون الانتصار الذي تحقق على عزام وأن يلعبوا بذات الروح وبنفس  المستوى حتى يحصل الفريق على نصر جديد يمنح الفريق دفعة معنوية مهمة قبل  الاختبار الأفريقي الصعب الذي ينتظره منتصف مارس أمام نظيره الأنغولي. 

*

----------


## علي سنجة

* جمال الوالي يزور معسكر لاعبي المريخ ويطالب بالفوز على الآرسنال


سجل السيد جمال  الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ زيارة لمعسكر الفرقة الحمراء والتقى باللاعبين  والجهاز الفني وأشاد بالمجهود الكبير الذي بذلوه والذي ساعد بدرجة كبيرة في  تخطي عقبة عزام التنزاني والترشح للمرحلة المقبلة من البطولة الأفريقية،  وبادر الوالي بتسليم اللاعبين حافز التأهل بالدولار في مبادرة رائعة وجدت  الإشادة والاستحسان من نجوم الفرقة الحمراء الذين تصدوا لأصعب مهمة دون أي  وعود مسبقة بحوافز دولارية حال تخطي عقبة عزام لأن دافع الثأر ورد الاعتبار  ورد الجميل للجماهير الحمراء كان الدافع الأكبر للاعبين حتى يستميتوا في  موقعة السبت من أجل التأهل وخاطب الوالي اللاعبين وأكد قدرة مجلس الإدارة  على توفير كل معينات المرحلة للاعبين والجهاز الفني حتى يواصل الفريق  مشواره بقوة في دوري الأبطال ولم يكتف الوالي بالحافز الذي سلّمه اللاعبين  بل قام بتسليمهم كل المتأخرات والمرتبات والحوافز التي لم يتسلموها في وقتٍ  سابق وأشاد الوالي بالانتصار الذي تحقق على عزام التنزاني وبالروح التي  أدى بها اللاعبون تلك المباراة وتمنى الا تكون تلك الروح مرتبطة بمباراة  بعينها مشدداً على أهمية أن يؤدي المريخ مباراة الغد أمام الآرسنال بذات  الروح وأن يقاتل الأحمر بشراسة في البطولة الأفريقية حتى لا يكتفي بتخطي  الدور التمهيدي وحتى يمضي الأحمر بقوة ويذهب بعيداً في دوري الأبطال. 

*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*مشكوووور ودالجنيد ... يعطيك العافيه
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*أهلي شندي يعاني من الغيابات قبل مواجهة المريخ


أكد عبد المهيمن الأمين مدير الكرة بأهلي شندي أن  فريقه يعاني من موجة اصابات قبل مباراة المريخ غداً الأربعاء وقال إن  الفريق سيعاني من غيابات كبيرة أمام المريخ غداً وقال: تدريباتنا تواصلت  بصورة مميزة للمباراة وهناك إصرار كبير من أجل تحقيق الفوز على المريخ برغم  أن الفريق يعاني من غيابات بالجملة حيث سيفقد مجهودات تسعة لاعبين أمام  المريخ هم صدام ومحمد حسن ومجاهد فاروق وعصام عبد الرحيم ومحمد كوكو ونادر  الطيب وسيلا وأتاك لوال، وتمنى عبد المهيمن الا تؤثر هذه الغيابات سلباً  على النمور وأن ينجح الجهاز الفني في تجهيز البديل المناسب حتى يتمكن  الآرسنال من الظهور بشكل جيد أمام المريخ، واعتبر عبد المهيمن اللعب أمام  الفرقة الحمراء في هذا التوقيت بالمكسب الكبير لأهلي شندي الذي تنتظره  مباراة أفريقية صعبة للغاية أمام بطل الكنغو في الكونفدرالية مبيناً أنهم  خاطبوا اتحاد الكرة رسمياً وقرروا إقامة المباراة الأفريقية الثالث عشر من  مارس الذي يصادف يوم الجمعة متمنياً أن يستفيد الجهاز الفني من اللعب أمام  فريق أفريقي مميز مثل المريخ حتى يستعد بالشكل المطلوب لمنافسه الكنغولي. 

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
 

*

----------


## عز الدين

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر رحمة الله

*منتصرين باذن الله تعالى 
الله اكبر الله الله
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*يارب نصرك ثلاثية لزعيم الاندية السودانية حبيب الملايين في اهلي شندي فرع هليل ام درمان 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق الحبيب علي سنجة
ومنتصرين باذن الله تعالى


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر المريخ علي أهلي شندي
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*منتصرين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*منتصرين  باذن  الله   تعالى
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*موفقين بإذن الله ان شاء الله كراعك تكون خضره يا على سنجه ونحقق الفوز المهم
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ابورجاء

*ثقة كاملة في أشاوس الزعيم لعيبة وشفوت مشجعين صفوة
وحمرة وجمال وإكتمال بأذن الواحد الأحد في شندي غداَ 
منتصرين بفضله ومنه وعظمته الله أكبر ...



ودوما في رعاية الله وحفظه ...
مع كل الود باقة ورد ...
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*منتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*شكراً دكتور
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*

*

----------


## مغربي

*منصووورين باذن الله الزعيم حايضرب الاهلي ف الصميم
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*لا تنسوا دعاء النصر ( بسم الله الذى لا يضر مع اسمه شئ فى السموات ولا فى الارض وهو العلى العظيم )
*

----------


## KING1

*منتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا مؤذرا
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*من يفتح بوست النقل؟؟؟؟




*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*مدرب المريخ يشدد على قوة الأهلي شندي بمعقله



وصف الفرنسي ديجو جارزيتو المدير الفني لفريق الكرة بنادي المريخ السوداني، مباراة فريقه امام الأهلي شندي في الجولة السابعة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز لكرة القدم، بالصعبة...
*

----------


## KING1

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​النصر للمريخ بأذن الله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*افتح ده زاتو ياحسن زيادة
فال خير ان شاء الله

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انا اقترح ان نجعل هذا البوست هو بوست المباراة 

انا غايتو حابدا فيهو كده

رجاء من الاشراف التكرم بتعديل العناوان الى بث مباشر للمباراة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عقد  الاجتماع الفني لمباراة المريخ  والاهلي شندي فى الحادية عشر والنصف من   ظهر الاربعاء بقاعة  الاجتماعات باستاد شندي  وسط اجواء ودية للغاية   برئاسة سكرتير اتحاد شندي   , حضر من جانب المريخ الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر   الامين العام لنادي المريخ وكمال دحية عضو دائرة الكرة وسالم سعيد المنسق   الاعلامي  وحضر من جانب الاهلي شندي السيد  هاشم احمد نائب الامين العام     وعبد المهيمن مدير الكرة بالنادي وممثل التحكيم  علم الدين كوسا   وممثلين  عن الشرطة وامن الملاعب .سوف يخوض المريخ المباراة بالزي الاحمر  الكامل   ,  وتم تحديد المساطب الشمالية لجمهور المريخ , الامين العام اكد  علي حسن  الاستقبال الذى وجدته البعثة من قبل الاتحاد المحلي وشرطة  محلية  شندي  ومشير الى تمنياتهم بان تكون المباراة علي قدر التطلعات  ومشيرا  لاحترامهم  لفريق الاهلي شندي الذى قال كلمته فى الكرة السودانية فى  الاعوام الماضية  .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قام لاعبو المريخ بتحسس  ارضية  ملعب  استاد شندي  عند الساعة العاشرة  صباحا  وذلك تاهبا لخوض المباراة امام فريق الاهلي شندي مساء اليوم فى اطار  الجولة السابعة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز .
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*اللهم نصرك المؤزررررررر يا رب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
وصول المشجعين
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*


تحسس اللاعبين لأرضية الملعب 

*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*


ان شاءالله دايما تكون فال حسن
                        	*

----------


## BADOR

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ابوبكر رحمة الله

*اللهم انصر ابطال المريخ
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*اللهم انصر  المريخ
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*أدونا رابط لقناة الزفتي دي لو سمحتم .
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي ابراهيم الجنيد
					

أدونا رابط لقناة الزفتي دي لو سمحتم .



والله ياعلى انا كنت مفتكرها زفتى براااى  ... هاهاهاى هاى هاى ......
انشاءالله منتصرين ياحبيب ...
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم سهل يامسهل ..
دعواتكم ياشبااااب بالنصر
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*منصرين بأذن الله تردد القناة 10810
*

----------


## علي حران

*اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا مؤزرا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*منتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*اللهم نصرك ياالله 
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

منصرين بأذن الله تردد القناة 10810




يا عاطف . عايزين رابط . التردد لا ينفع .
*

----------


## عز الدين

*تشكيلة المريخ::



 جمال سالم , علي جعفر ، امير كمال , احمد ضفر , مصعب عمر ,’ سالمون , ايمن سعيد , احمد الباشا , كوفي , بكري المدينة , وانغا .
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
ومنتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*تانى على جعفر الله يسترنا
                        	*

----------


## حسن بدري

*اللهم انصر  المريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*علاء الدين مصاب ولا شنو؟؟؟
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الناس دي كلها سافرت شندي ولا شنو؟!

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 9 (9 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,مريخابى واعتز+,الأبيض ضميرك,احمد محمد عوض+,حسن بدري,Jimmy_Doe,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,عادل حسبو,wadalhaja
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اصبر يا عبدالمنعم خلى الكوره تبدأ
وهى ما لا ما بدت لحدى هسى ؟؟
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الخواجه قال حا يريح سته ومن ضمنهم علاءالدين
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

الناس دي كلها سافرت شندي ولا شنو؟!

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 9 (9 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,مريخابى واعتز+,الأبيض ضميرك,احمد محمد عوض+,حسن بدري,Jimmy_Doe,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,عادل حسبو,wadalhaja




يا عبدالمنعم ألحقنا برابط ، إذا أمكن .
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*يجماعة مافي واحد عندو رابط الزفتي دي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*المعز بديل لجمال سالم
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآرب نصرك يا الله
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ان شاء الله رابط اذاعه سآآآآآآآآآى
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*انا سامع هدف ضائع لكوفي
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الساعه 9:10 ومافى اي خبر
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*المعز ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*ياساتر تستر
وربنا ينصرنا من هفوات دفاعنا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جلطة من المعز تتسبب في هدف اول لاهلي شندي عن طريق عماتري الدقيقة 6
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*على جعفر آخر ارتباك الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*المدرب قال يريح الاساسيين
قام تانى لجلطاته
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياباشا ياباشا 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ده برضو اسموكلام يا جدعان ؟؟
*

----------


## mub25

*الباشا متحرك اليوم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلتشي قاعد في الاحتياطي واحتفل مع عماري بالهدف
*

----------


## mub25

*من التشكيلة الله يستر اليوم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التشكيلة
المعز
مصعب  امير علي جعفر   ضفر
سلمون ايمن
الباشا كوفي
وانغا بكري
*

----------


## الدلميت

*نصرك يا رب
                        	*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkc...C-t0AT2OHRuNBw
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مالو الباشا يا كسلاوى
*

----------


## mub25

*دفاع شوارع والله
هجمتين
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*المريخ اداءه كويس بس المشكلة الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النقل المباشر : الشوط الأول
 اهلي شندي ( 1)  -  ( 0 )  المريخ 
 المناسبه : دوري سوداني الممتاز - الجوله 7 
 الزمان : الاربعاء 4 مارس 
 التوقيت : الثامنه مساء 
 المكان : ستاد شندي
 القناه الناقله : النيلين الرياضيه

  التشكيلة:  المعز محجوب . احمد ضفر. على جعفر. امير كمال. مصعب عمر. سلمون  جايسون. ايمن سعيد. كوفي فرانسيس. الباشا. وانغا. بكري المدينة..

الان الدقيقة 23 الشوط الاول



*

----------


## ezzeo

*كلنا بشر......... إذن كلنا على جعفر ... !!!!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

مالو الباشا يا كسلاوى




ضيع قون مضمون ياحبيبنا 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فرصة كبيرة من فاول نفذه ايمن سعيد بروعة ابعده الدعيع بطريقة اروع
*

----------


## علي حران

*منصورين ان شاءالله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					

كلنا بشر......... إذن كلنا على جعفر ... !!!!!!!!!!!!!




*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صراحة الباشا يقدم مستوى طيب حتى الان
مستوى مميز ينقصه فقط التركيز في اللمسة الاخيرة تجاه المرمى
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*يا جماعة الحاصل شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*الحكم تعباااااااان​
*

----------


## بيبو شريف

*الباشا باشا انشط لاعب مع انو كان كنبه 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بالله ورونا الحاصل نحن لا عندنا نيلين لا رابط
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*يارب ننتصر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال سالم يشكو من اصابة قبل انطلاق المباراة والجهاز الفني يدفع بالمعز 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*لسع واحد للاهلى
ودفاعنا كعب 
لكن مهاجمين كويس
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله سيعود المريخ ويعدل ويرجح
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
​
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*

*

----------


## ezzeo

*و الله اهلى الارباب كوم .... وهيثم برااااااااه كوم ... شدو حيلكم عليكم الله
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*

*

----------


## سوباوى

*الخرمجه ما حبابه يا غرزته ..........على جعفر موجود يعنى دفاع المريخ ضعيف ! بالله فكونا من المصيبه ده
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*

*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
​
*

----------


## بيبو شريف

*مباراه حلوه من المريخ رغم الهزيمه لكن اداء حلو جدا 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وانغا يضيع فرصة كبيرة في مواجهة المرمى
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اخر دقيقة من الشوط الاول ولسع واحد صفر
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
​
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحكم صديق الطريفي ينهي الشوط الاول بتقدم الاهلي شندي بهدف عماري الدقيقة 6
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحكم عديم ذمة
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نهاية الشوط الاول بهدف للاهلى 
لا وجود للمريخ فى هذا الشوط 
الوسط تائه والهجوم بلا فاعليه 


*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بيبو شريف
					

مباراه حلوه من المريخ رغم الهزيمه لكن اداء حلو جدا 



الكورة اقوان
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صراحة المريخ ماكعب
مسيطر على مجريات اللعب
فقط يعاب عليه النركيز في اللمسة الاخيرة نحو المرمى
*

----------


## ezzeo

*لاعبى أهلى الأرباب يلعبون على الأجسام والحكم كأن الأمر لا يعنيه .... ألعبو شديد يا اولاد كان راجينها من الحكم واطاتنا و واطاتكم صبحت
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*
*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

الحكم عديم ذمة



222222222222 توصية من فووووووووووق يا حبيب عملها ظاهرة والله
                        	*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*ان شاء الله سننتصر في الشوط الثاني ولنا كلمة في شوط المدربين.
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*يا اخوانا رابط
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*زمان المريخ كان يعاني مع فرق معينة و في مباريات محددة .. لا أذكر آخر مباراة لعبها الزعيم و اعصابنا مرتاحة .. لا أذكر .. كنا نفوز علي الامل بالتمانية و علي كل فرق الولايات بالخمسة و الستة .. الآن بقينا نفتش علي الفوز و لو بهدف فقط .. و بقينا نخاف من كل الفرق حتي و نحن في الرد كاسل​
*

----------


## محمد النور

*للهم انصر الزعيم يا رب
                        	*

----------


## ayman akoud

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEoBTCIm1PI
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					

222222222222 توصية من فووووووووووق يا حبيب عملها ظاهرة والله



حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ayman akoud
					

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEoBTCIm1PI



تسلم كتير يا حبيب ان شاء الله يوم شكرك ما يجي
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*على جلطات الله يصبرنا ساى
ماقادر يخارج الكرة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوباوى
					

الخرمجه ما حبابه يا غرزته ..........على جعفر موجود يعنى دفاع المريخ ضعيف ! بالله فكونا من المصيبه ده







شهر ستة ما بعيد بنرتاح منه بإذن الله
*

----------


## بيبو شريف

*اسماعيل دا شابكنا اوكرا صحي الزول دا لاعب
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله سيحرز المريخ أكثر من هدفين
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شيلو الصبر النصر قادم بإذن الله الواحد الأحد
*

----------


## mosa2000

*المريخ  مستهدف  من  الحكام بالله دا تحكيم  دا كرهونا  الكورة  والله  نعت  الله  تنزل  عليهم
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*يارب نصرك 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بسم نبدا الشوط التانى 
يااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*أسماعيل  حسن  اكثر  كاتب  متشائم  والله  تقول  مدرب
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*استديو تحليلى فقير وفطير من اسماعيل حسن ونجم الدين
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*بداية الشوط الثانى بدون اى تعديل
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*بسم  الله  ضربة البداية  مع الزعيم  وإنشا الله  النهاية  مع  الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ركنية للاهلى يلعبها عمارى فوق العارضة 
والدفاع يتفرج
اتوقع تغير الباشا
والابقاء على على جعفر
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم نصرك ياااااااااارب ....
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*كورة جميلة من بكرة مرت جوار القائم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كنت ريحتنا يابكري
الجايه باذن الله جوه
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله المريخ منتصر
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اى لاعب نال شارة الكبتنية بعد العجب .. اصبح خاااااارج الشبكة
موسى الزومة / سعيد مصطفى / اكرم الهادى / والان احمد الباشا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اوكرا بديلا لكوفي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تراوري بديلا للباشا
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم سهل ياااااامسهل وأكتب لنا النصر يااااااااااااااااالله
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*كما توقع خروج الباشا ودخول تراورى
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*دخول اوكرا وتراوري بدلاء لكل من احمد الباشا وكوفي
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الدعواااااااات ياشباب ...
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو فكاها بحري جايب عنكبه كمان
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكلة الفريق هى الاطراف  
اطراف مقصوصة وضعيفة شديد ...
ارتباك قلبيى الدفاع بسبب ضعف اطراف الملعب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عنكبة بديلا لوانغا 

الدقيقة 67
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علي جعفر قرب يطبظ ويعمل بلنتي
*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر ياللة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا الله يا كريم نصرك لمريخ السعد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عنكبه يضيع فرصة كبيرة في الدقيقة 73
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*حارس الأهلي ينقذ هدف محقق من عنكبة
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*لماذا تم اخراج كوفى ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نتوسل اليك يا الله ان تنصر المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كرت اصفر لعلي جعفر 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا الله يا الله يا الله
*

----------


## ودالصحابة

*يارب النصر النصر

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*وسط المريخ اصبح شوارع للاعبى الاهلى
                        	*

----------


## بيبو شريف

*الوسط تاه بعد خروج الباشا وكوفي
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم يافراج افرجا علينا يااااااالله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نصرك يا ناصر يا معين للمريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تراوري المستهتر يضيع فرصة كبيرة في الدقيقة 85
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا الله يا حنان يا منان لا تخيب رجاؤنا
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مخرج مباراة لا يستحق الاحترام
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا الله سألناك ونحن موقنين من الإجابة
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*تراوري قاصد يمغصنا بس





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تراوري المستهتر يضيع فرصة كبيرة في الدقيقة 85




*

----------


## نعيم عجيمي

*ربنا يسهل الامور 
الحمد لله على كل حال
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*اللهم امين 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

يا الله سألناك ونحن موقنين من الإجابة




*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*كلاكييييييييت100مره
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الكورة قالت لا،،،
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*خيرها فى غيرها يا جماعة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء الزمن الاصلي للمباراة والان نلعب في الوقت الضائع
و4 دقتئق وقت ضائع
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السعودي ينقذ الاهلي من هدف محقق
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحمد لك والشكر يا الله
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*رضينا بما قسمه الله،،،
نتمنى ان يحافظ الجميع على رباطة الجأش
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*انتهت وباي باي  الصداره الدوري
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منك لله ياغارزيتو

بالجد الغرور ركبك بعد مباراة عزام
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هارد لك للمريخ
قدر الله وماشاء فعل
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*لا حول ولاقوة الابالله العلى العظيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاول مرة في الممتاز يصل المريخ للمركز الرابع في الجدول
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

خيرها فى غيرها يا جماعة



الهزيمة الثانية على التوالى
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اتمنى ان يلتزم الجميع الهدوء،،
المريخ لعب جيدا،
لكن الكورة اقوان
                        	*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*كلما ظهر علي جعفر ظهرت الهزيمه ،،،، بس الذنب ما ذنبو
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد علي مكروه سواه
*

----------


## محمد النور

*ان شاء الله ملحوقه الدوري طويل 
بس ياريت غارزيتو يحترم الخصم
                        	*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*الحمد لله علي كل حال مباراة خير اعداد لكابواسكورب وكشفت الكثير للمدرب.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الكوره قالت لا عدييييييل 
فرص بالجمله اهدرت 
سوء طالع غريب 
لكن المظهر اكثر من ممتاز بس الله يرضى عليكم ريحونا من على جعفر دا
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*الممتاز ملحوق نركز ف الافريقي افضل
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*الله أستر من مباراة الأمل 
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*الحمد لله علي ما اراد الله .. الناس تتماسك وما تتمسك ..غارزيتو ما كعب كعبين بعض لعيبتنا .. علي جعفر دا ثقتو في نفسو انتهت ومابنفع تاني وتراوري دا اخير المريخ يكون ناقص ولا تراوري دا حيرنا والله .. عنكبة ممتاز والله ماقصر بعد دخل
                        	*

----------


## golden

*نحن فريق ماعندنا حظ والله 
ماممكن مليون فرصة تضيع
الاداء ممتاز وبصمة المدرب واضحة ما يقوموا اتجننوا ويقيلوه كمان تاني لا حنلم في اداء ولا نتيجة 
تركيز بسيط في الجولات القادمة وسنعوض النقاط باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الدورى ملحوق،
الدعيع طلع القون من مافى،
والسعودى حرمنا من الهدف،
يعنى لو جات الفرص دى،،،،،،
لذلك الفريق ليس سيئا
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*لم نوفق لأسباب كثيرة ونحمدالله على كل شئ وما نقول الا ما يرضى الله
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الحمدالله على كل حال ..
الرضا بالمقسوم عبادة
هى مشيئت الله
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*الدوري لا زال مشواره طويلاً
وأعجبتني روحكم وعدم انفعالكم.. لأن أداء المريخ كان جيداً بل ممتازا ولكن المجنونة قالت (لأ) للمرة الثانية على التوالي في الدوري..
فقط لم يكن هناك داعياً أن يريح قارزيتو الأساسيين في مباراة مهمة كهذه ..
فتجريب الصف الثاني يكون في مباريات أقل أهمية من هذه المبارة..
فالهدف الوحيد لم تكن الهجمة خطيرة بحسبان عدد مدافعي المريخ وأتى الهدف من خطأ فادح للمعز لا يخطؤه حارس مبتدئ بسبب البعد عن اللعب التنافسي وأجواء المباريات..
تشكيلة اليوم لمباراة الأمل تمام ولكن لمباراة كمباراة أهلي شندي قرار غير صائب.
قدر الله وما شاء فعل
والحمد لله على كل حال
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*لله الامر من قبل ومن بعد 
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر 
لو اعيدت المباراه مليون مره مابقدر اصدق كل هذه الفرص تضيع
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

لله الامر من قبل ومن بعد 
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر 
لو اعيدت المباراه مليون مره مابقدر اصدق كل هذه الفرص تضيع



اضبحوا الخرفان،
واقروا القران،
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*و الله فرص تضيع بطريقة تحير
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*ياخى ما فى داعى للتنظير انت العب بالاساسى وتانى جرب والحكم صرف ضربه جزاء واضحه مع بكر
*

----------


## ودالصحابة

*تسلمووووووووو
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*بصراحة لعب عشوائي لأبعد الحدود
وتشكيلة غريبة
وجلطات علي جعفر ما زالت مستمرة
وجلوس علاء شيء يحير 
والباشا والمعز لشنو واضعهم المدرب في التشكيلة وايمن شغال خرمجة على اصولها ومن المفترض يتم استبداله والابقاء على كوفي
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*والله ياود البقعه كلامك سليم لكن الظاهر الخواجه كا بعرف يجيد التبديلات ومع ذلك كتر التنظير ياخى تراورى ما بلعب والباشا وعلى جعفر اكان احسن عبدو جابر ورمضان عجب وراجى ولاحوله ولاقوه الا بالله
*

----------


## الدلميت

*المريخ تاخر كثيرا بنتيجة
هذه المباراة
                        	*

----------

